# can a visit visa be changed into a work permit?



## lovebug (Sep 7, 2008)

hi, 

my husband & i are planning to visit canada. my husband has a european passport therefore doen not need a visa to enter canada. i, on the other hand, have a south african passport & i was wondering if it was possible - once i am in canada - to change my visit visa to a work permit. we haven't made any firm decision to settle down there but thought that it would be an interesting experience. is this possible? we know that it is for my husband, but have no idea if i (being a south african) would be able to do this.

thanks for letting me know!


----------

